# back again................here we go.......



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Girls

well AF got me today, so I guess its back to the crazy pills for me again (100mg this time though!!) I didnt ovulate on 50mg (D21 count was 16.6) but at least AF came without having to induce on CD32.  I hope to god the S/E's are not doubled with double the dose but i will put up with them, it'll be worth it.  Have a consultants appt on 13 July where Ill have the results of my ultrsound scan and my internal scan, which checked tubes etc, and to see whats next with treatment I guess.

I havent posted much lately but I have been nosing in on you guys, to see how you are all doing.  So thats me - here we go again!!!!!!!!

  

DRE
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Dre
Nice to "see" you !  

Thought you might like to know that this month was also my first on 100mg and I have finally ovulated (52) whereas I didn't on 50mg.  the side effects were slightly more but not hugely. AF got me yesterday but at least I know that the problem has been resolved. Good luck   xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Dre,

Nice to see ya on here again,haven't seen ya for a while.Sorry the wicked witch got to ya.she is a right bi**h!!!!

Good luck on the 13th,hope evertything goes well!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Léonie (Apr 5, 2005)

Hiya Dre,
this is my first month on 100mg, and I was really worried that I be twice as   as usual, or even more   than I was on 50mg, and I read somewhere on this clomid thread that taking tablets at night helped reduce the side effects and it really works.
good luck to ya
ScottishLéonie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice to have you back DRE. Sending you   and   thoughts. I'm sure s/e won't get too bad, its different for every person.

Take care

KerryB
xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

hi everyone

thanks for the welcomes - in a bit of a quandry to be honest AF got me yesterday but she only reared her head for an hour or so, then nothing until this afternoon and now still very very light - so the big question is when do i start the clomid...................................................

DRE

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
Sorry your AF turned up...although seems little strange that only appeared for an hour & now next to nothing....can Clomid do this to your periods (I'm only asking as in 1st month of Clomid)....afraid I can't advice as to when you should start next course of Clomid - think it has to be 2nd day of full bleed but seems bit confusing sometimes, in cases like yours...
Not been much help I know but sending you  
Take care
Natasha


----------

